# Buy Guns or Gold for an investment?



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I usually try to buy one gun a year with my tax return and this year I was thinking about getting a gold bar instead. Just curious what other people think would be better to have 20 years from now. A bunch of gold and silver or guns?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Tough call, IMO. In a SHTF scenario, you'd probably need guns AND gold. As far as value in 20 years...that's anyones guess. You might want to consider buying stock in Smith & Wesson or Storm/ruger although their prices have already jumped considerably.

Bottom line, I would probably use the money to contribute to an IRA, emergency fund or towards your retirement, unless you already have that covered.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

boatnut said:


> Bottom line, I would probably use the money to contribute to an IRA, emergency fund or towards your retirement, unless you already have that covered.


Thats pretty much what I was thinking. 
Long term probably a Balance Fund of some sort preferably a Roth IRA.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I'm not 100% sure if this is correct but, the US Gov't is running out of gold in Fort Knox (correct me if I am wrong). So wouldn't that make gold pretty much worthless? I would say put it towards a nice pond (if you own your property).


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Gold won't hold it's value when all hell breaks loose........I'd put my money in silver. 

You can't go wrong with guns though.........what are you looking at? Hopefully not some exotic round...........


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Bass-Chad said:


> Well, I'm not 100% sure if this is correct but, the US Gov't is running out of gold in Fort Knox (correct me if I am wrong). So wouldn't that make gold pretty much worthless? I would say put it towards a nice pond (if you own your property).


do you have a link to back up that the Gov is "running out of gold"? and why would that make it worthless? If anything, I'd think it would make it more valuable ( short supply/higher value)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I missed the gold and silver investing....but didn't miss the jacketed lead buying ....with that..... you can protect what you have and trade for what you don't....guns are worthless..... without something to run through them....might as well have a baseball bat, if you don't have ammo....just saying


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

boatnut said:


> do you have a link to back up that the Gov is "running out of gold"? and why would that make it worthless? If anything, I'd think it would make it more valuable ( short supply/higher value)


I seen it on History Channel, I will edit once I find the name of the show. It was something uncovered? Or something along those lines. Also, my thoughts were that, if the Gov't is out of gold it would hold no value as it could not be put INTO Fort Knox as they would have another item of value (say diamonds) in place.

Edit: http://www.history.com/shows/brad-meltzers-decoded/episodes I found the link. Again I said I was not sure if it is true or not, no one is.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Buy low, sell high. It seems that real estate might be on sale these days. Perhaps a REIT mutual fund?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

My first option would be to invest in a financial advisor. Guns are great but some lose value more than gold. It all depends on what you are wanting to do with your investments.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> buy low, sell high. It seems that real estate might be on sale these days. Perhaps a reit mutual fund?


+1................


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

The ONLY market that seems to be immune from depreciation is professional sports. Buy stock there. I thought my best investment was my home. But it has been losing real value since 2008. Unbelievably for the first time in 30 years that I've been a homeowner, the County gave me a proposed 2012 value notice for $10,000 less than 3 years ago. My 2 brothers received a depreciating value on their homes as well. We all live in the same respected community and made improvements to our homes. The Browns were purchased by Al Lerner for around $530,000,000. They just sold for $1,000,000,000. That's a great return. JMO.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

The financial experts always say to buy gold because it's a solid investment, holds its value. But I don't get it. What can you do with gold? You can't eat it, build a farm tractor out of it, or use it as a weapon to defend your family. It has very few industrial uses. All it does is sit there and look pretty. As far as I'm concerned, a mineral that has few practical uses should be worthless. I suppose I'm missing something here, but it makes more sense to me to invest in guns or farmland or something that has TRUE value.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Both are good choices IMO as simple cost of living will push values up over 20 years. Consider this as well, we just did this; buy a lot from a home builder that has been platted with utilities already installed. Then either wait to build or sell in 20 years. You can get them for pennies on the dollar. We picked up 5 acres with streets, underground utilities , water/sewer , deed restrictions the whole works for $28,000 in the suburbs.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

Agitation Free said:


> The ONLY market that seems to be immune from depreciation is professional sports. Buy stock there.


The majority of professional sports teams are privately owned. Thus, you can not buy stock in these teams. The green bay packers are publicly traded, but they only offer shares once in a great while. If you want to invest in a pro sports team, you are going to need a lot of cash to buy into ownership. I'm guessing if you had enough assets to invest in pro sports, you wouldn't be asking for advice on OGF.




Red1 said:


> The financial experts always say to buy gold because it's a solid investment, holds its value. But I don't get it. What can you do with gold? You can't eat it, build a farm tractor out of it, or use it as a weapon to defend your family. It has very few industrial uses. All it does is sit there and look pretty. As far as I'm concerned, a mineral that has few practical uses should be worthless. I suppose I'm missing something here, but it makes more sense to me to invest in guns or farmland or something that has TRUE value.


You don't have to buy gold and keep it in your house on display. You don't even have to take physical ownership of it. There are firms that you can buy gold from who will keep it safe and secure for you. When you buy stock in a company, you don't do anything with it. You sit on it and then sell it to make a profit; same with gold. That, to me is a very "practical" use of gold.


Right now, gold is a very solid investment. It is quite high, but it is projected to continue to rise. Silver is a little more volatile, but has been doing quite well recently also. In the long run, investing in Gold will always outperform investing in guns.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Red1 said:


> The financial experts always say to buy gold because it's a solid investment, holds its value. But I don't get it. What can you do with gold? You can't eat it, build a farm tractor out of it, or use it as a weapon to defend your family. It has very few industrial uses. All it does is sit there and look pretty. As far as I'm concerned, a mineral that has few practical uses should be worthless. I suppose I'm missing something here, but it makes more sense to me to invest in guns or farmland or something that has TRUE value.


So by this line of thinking, what's the point of having paper money?

They are both mediums of exchange. The enormous difference between the two is that a gov't cannot print gold. As is the case in every collapsed society (not overtaken in war), their paper money and non-precious metal coins were minted into oblivion while gold still held its value. As people lose confidence in paper money, they turn to other mediums of exchange, and gold and silver are ALWAYS one of the forms they turn to.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

To the OP 

This post doesnt address your original question, but I thought it was worth mentioning. Since you are weighing potential investments, you are obviously planning for you and your familys future. My advice doesnt pertain to what you invest in, but how and when.

With gold prices at 1600+ an ounce, you are clearly getting a sizeable return. Investing all of these funds at one time doesnt allow you the flexibility to buy when the market is favorable. In addition to this you should (you should means I prefer) strive to break even or pay a little when tax time comes around. 

When you receive a sizeable return, you have basically given the government a 12 month same as cash loan. They do not go out of their way to provide you with free money, you should do the same. Take the extra money every pay period and invest it throughout the year. This will allow you to pick and choose when you buy, putting you in a more favorable position. Look at it as an opportunity to make money with your money. After all, it is your money to begin with.

Give me the cash now and I will make my taxes payment with it plus some to buy tackle with.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

marley.r said:


> The majority of professional sports teams are privately owned. Thus, you can not buy stock in these teams. The green bay packers are publicly traded, but they only offer shares once in a great while. If you want to invest in a pro sports team, you are going to need a lot of cash to buy into ownership. I'm guessing if you had enough assets to invest in pro sports, you wouldn't be asking for advice on OGF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 1983 - 2006 Gold stayed at or below $600/oz. It was flat for almost 30 years. Only recently has gold increased and it appears to be stabilizing. I bought and sold firearms for 34 years. Many increased significantly in value and sold very well. I have several outstanding offers on a rifle at 4 times what I paid for it. Just this year I purchased a Colt SP1 Carbine for $700 and sold it for $1685 in only 3 weeks. I also bought a S&W model 15 this year for $250 and sold it for $375. In 2 weeks. I've purchased firearms at gun shows and sold them within an hour for a 25%-35% profit. I've never seen gold perform that fast.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

marley.r said:


> With gold prices at 1600+ an ounce, you are clearly getting a sizeable return.


with gold prices at 1600+ an ounce, you are clearly paying 1600 an ounce. 

There is nothing clear about a "sizeable return".


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

leckig said:


> with gold prices at 1600+ an ounce, you are clearly paying 1600 an ounce.
> 
> There is nothing clear about a "sizeable return".


I was referring to his tax return being greater than $1,600...


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

Agitation Free said:


> From 1983 - 2006 Gold stayed at or below $600/oz. It was flat for almost 30 years. Only recently has gold increased and it appears to be stabilizing. I bought and sold firearms for 34 years. Many increased significantly in value and sold very well. I have several outstanding offers on a rifle at 4 times what I paid for it. Just this year I purchased a Colt SP1 Carbine for $700 and sold it for $1685 in only 3 weeks. I also bought a S&W model 15 this year for $250 and sold it for $375. In 2 weeks. I've purchased firearms at gun shows and sold them within an hour for a 25%-35% profit. I've never seen gold perform that fast.


Statistics can prove any point you are trying to make. In the last ten years, owning gold has out performed Warren Buffet. The total return would = 475% <-- no decimal points, four hundred seventy five percent.

It's great that you can make money selling guns, I mean that honestly. I look for stocks that I can flip in a day or two (hour or two) in much the same fashion that you are selling the firearms. I'm with you there, quick money - it's the best kind. I guess my point is this...

1.) With gold you do not have to deal with the regulatory aspect. I can sell gold to a felon or a minor. I also don't have to worry about the BATFE researching my transactions. I'm not sure how many transactions would classify someone as a "dealer", but I'm sure there are additional fees and licenses that go along with it.

2.) The purchasing power of gold is second to none. People invest in gold because they know it will hold it's value.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

With all the advertizments telling me to buy gold I am afraid to do it. If gold was such a great buy they would not have to pay for all these ads. I think they are just building the market so they can sell when it gets high enough.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

marley.r said:


> Statistics can prove any point you are trying to make. In the last ten years, owning gold has out performed Warren Buffet. The total return would = 475% <-- no decimal points, four hundred seventy five percent.
> 
> It's great that you can make money selling guns, I mean that honestly. I look for stocks that I can flip in a day or two (hour or two) in much the same fashion that you are selling the firearms. I'm with you there, quick money - it's the best kind. I guess my point is this...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately with gold, the high prices are drawing miners from everywhere to search everywhere. IMO It's only a matter of time before a large discovery is found and the price will drop hard and fast.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

leupy said:


> With all the advertizments telling me to buy gold I am afraid to do it. If gold was such a great buy they would not have to pay for all these ads. I think they are just building the market so they can sell when it gets high enough.


Why does Coke and Pepsi advertise so much? Why do car manufacturers advertise so much? It's for the same reason as the gold sellers. They want exposure.

What's the definition of "high enough"? Sounds subjective.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Invest in guns made of gold! You can't lose!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> From 1983 - 2006 Gold stayed at or below $600/oz. It was flat for almost 30 years. Only recently has gold increased and it appears to be stabilizing. I bought and sold firearms for 34 years. Many increased significantly in value and sold very well. I have several outstanding offers on a rifle at 4 times what I paid for it. Just this year I purchased a Colt SP1 Carbine for $700 and sold it for $1685 in only 3 weeks. I also bought a S&W model 15 this year for $250 and sold it for $375. In 2 weeks. I've purchased firearms at gun shows and sold them within an hour for a 25%-35% profit. I've never seen gold perform that fast.


you have to know that the proffit you made was not a result of appreciation. you know for a fact that either the people you sold to are suckers or you got a ridiculous deal on the items to begin with. either way, flipping guns for a proffitt is not the same as long term investing.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> Unfortunately with gold, the high prices are drawing miners from everywhere to search everywhere. *IMO It's only a matter of time before a large discovery is found* and the price will drop hard and fast.



They did....There was an announcement back in May or June of this year that the earthquake two years ago in Haiti has caused billions of dollars of gold and copper deposits to be discovered and the shift in teutonic plates caused the minerals to be shifted to the surface. It will take a couple years to get the infrastructure in place to mine them but then......


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Why does Coke and Pepsi advertise so much? Why do car manufacturers advertise so much? It's for the same reason as the gold sellers. They want exposure.
> 
> What's the definition of "high enough"? Sounds subjective.


coke has been a great stock for me...even better then gold. their huge international/emerging market presence along with dividend makes it a solid stock, IMO. Even in hard times, folks seem to have a hard time giving up their soda's .


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> you have to know that the proffit you made was not a result of appreciation. you know for a fact that either the people you sold to are suckers or you got a ridiculous deal on the items to begin with. either way, flipping guns for a proffitt is not the same as long term investing.


I don't consider the people I sold firearms to as suckers. A very large retail sporting goods store purchased the Colt SP1. Purchasing firearms at auctions sold as complete collections, give an advantage to buyers. Also, some firearms purchased may not be in operating order. A $20.00 part and 15 minutes of time can return very good profit. As for your statement that profit I made was not a result of appreciation, you are WRONG!!! When collecting firearms you must consider factors such as condition, limited editions, proof marks, numbers matching parts, and have a knowledge of the values and history of a firearm. These issues can determine it's collectability and potential for appreciation. Some vendors at gun shows do VERY WELL and it's because of their knowledge and insight.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Gold is not going to fall fast and hard any time soon. Too much of an economic jumbled mess the world is in. Gold has always been and always will be a currency. It's not going any place. The dollar can falter, the Euro can crumble, but gold will always remain shiny and valuable. I'm a firm believer in gold and silver. I don't see any reason to change. It may dip, but it won't fall.

Guns are another seemingly good investment. I wouldn't take that chance because I'm very uneducated in that area. But people will always need/want firearms. And if you want something, you want the best/rarest. Not a hard decision there. 

Gold and silver (mainly coins, as I do collect them) is my area I prefer to stay in. I'm comfortable there. I've also proven to myself and my girlfriend that I know what I'm doing, as my collection just keeps increasing in value. Yes, I've flipped many coins for a profit. Buy low, sell high. Not a hard concept.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> I don't consider the people I sold firearms to as suckers. A very large retail sporting goods store purchased the Colt SP1. Purchasing firearms at auctions sold as complete collections, give an advantage to buyers. Also, some firearms purchased may not be in operating order. A $20.00 part and 15 minutes of time can return very good profit. As for your statement that profit I made was not a result of appreciation, you are WRONG!!! When collecting firearms you must consider factors such as condition, limited editions, proof marks, numbers matching parts, and have a knowledge of the values and history of a firearm. These issues can determine it's collectability and potential for appreciation. Some vendors at gun shows do VERY WELL and it's because of their knowledge and insight.


give me a break dude. the firearms you bought and sold did not suddenly jump in value because of need, availability, or market fluctauations. you simply got a good deal on goods, and found a buyer to pay true retail. just like any vendor on earth. no different then a grocery store, or wal-mart. did lettuce suddenly appreciate 100% because krogers bought heads of lettuce for $.50 and turned around and sold it to you for $1.00? 

i agree that guns may retain value and likely appreciate over time but the evidence you provided as proof is nothing more then simple business. like i said earlier, you either bought far below retail and found someone to pay retail OR you bought retail and found someone dumb enough to spend far above retail. it has nothing to do with appreciation, the true value of the guns did not change (unless like you mentioned, you made a repair, but again, this is not appreciation) what changed is the knowledge of the value of the guns, either by the people who sold them to you or the people who purchased them from you. regardless, the value of the gun stayed the same despite someone willing to sell for far less and/or buy for far more then what the gun was truly worth.



ap·pre·ci·a·tion (-prsh-shn)
n.
1. Recognition of the quality, value, significance, or magnitude of people and things.
2. A judgment or opinion, especially a favorable one.
3. An expression of gratitude.
4. Awareness or delicate perception, especially of aesthetic qualities or values.
5. A rise in value or price, especially over time.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Gold has been hyped for several years by Glenn Beck and the doomsday crowd. Seems you'd need a ton of money to buy in at any appreciable level. I wouldn't touch it with a 10 ft pole. Purely personal opinion.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

1 thing the "doomsdayers " DON`t think about is just how practical IS owning gold? Say society fails, and you have a bar of gold. OK, you go to buy food, or clean water. How are you gonna make "change"? And by the way, what`s a gold bar WEIGH ? Like 42 POUNDS...DUH ! I`ll take a limitless source of clean drinking water anyday...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Gold can be purchased in fractional increments as small as a gram at a time. I imagine you could probably even purchase grains of gold. There are several mints that make 1/20 ounce gold coins. The old Spanish traders would cut their coins in half or thirds or whatever. There are ways to "make change".



Lowell H Turner said:


> 1 thing the "doomsdayers " DON`t think about is just how practical IS owning gold? Say society fails, and you have a bar of gold. OK, you go to buy food, or clean water. How are you gonna make "change"? And by the way, what`s a gold bar WEIGH ? Like 42 POUNDS...DUH ! I`ll take a limitless source of clean drinking water anyday...


I'm bullish gold, but there will be a time to sell just like everything else.

Buy when others are selling and sell when others are buying. That is about as close to picking a top and bottom as you will get.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

How did people use gold in the past? Same way we use coins today. Smaller silver coins are worth less than larger. Smaller gold coins are worth less than larger. It's not a hard concept, since it has been done for thousands of years (literally). 

If the ancients could melt down larger gold items to make smaller gold items, pretty sure we can in a "doomsday" world.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Burks said:


> How did people use gold in the past? Same way we use coins today. Smaller silver coins are worth less than larger. Smaller gold coins are worth less than larger. It's not a hard concept, since it has been done for thousands of years (literally).
> 
> If the ancients could melt down larger gold items to make smaller gold items, pretty sure we can in a "doomsday" world.


It's just going to be a little hard to use gold at the gas pump.....


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Most "doomsday" scenarios don't include gas pumps.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MLAROSA said:


> Most "doomsday" scenarios don't include gas pumps.


Kinda makes my Hummer and generators useless.....


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Unless you have a solar generator.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Well you guys seem to have changed the topic from investing, to a SHTF scenario. The origonal question was about investing a tax return. The best thing to do is to call a professional and get their advice. They do this all day, every day. I personally talked to a couple in the last couple of weeks and asked them about investing in gold. They both laughed and said it was a terrible idea. Gold is way to high right now to invest in and will most likely tank soon or at least cap out. That's what I was told by professionals.
I'm not here to argue with anyone or to shoot down anyone else's ideas but when I seek out a professional finaciel advisors advice, I take it. My best advice is to do what I did. Go see a professional. Not just one, get second and third opinions. 
Now my personal thought, I like buying guns. If you have a lot of money for a gun, buy something collect able. Don't run to your local gander mountain and buy a rem. 870 or a moss 500. Look for something old and rare. Something that will only go up in value. Do some research to see how many were made. Looking at things in the news right now, an AK-47 might be worth a lot of money in a year or 2. I think many of us can remember what happened to semi auto pre-ban weapons during the Clinton administration. I'm not saying Obama is getting re-elected and going to ban asualt weapons but, who knows. Romney banned them in his state so if he gets elected they could go away then. Just some thoughts and opinions. Good luck.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> give me a break dude. the firearms you bought and sold did not suddenly jump in value because of need, availability, or market fluctauations. you simply got a good deal on goods, and found a buyer to pay true retail. just like any vendor on earth. no different then a grocery store, or wal-mart. did lettuce suddenly appreciate 100% because krogers bought heads of lettuce for $.50 and turned around and sold it to you for $1.00?
> 
> i agree that guns may retain value and likely appreciate over time but the evidence you provided as proof is nothing more then simple business. like i said earlier, you either bought far below retail and found someone to pay retail OR you bought retail and found someone dumb enough to spend far above retail. it has nothing to do with appreciation, the true value of the guns did not change (unless like you mentioned, you made a repair, but again, this is not appreciation) what changed is the knowledge of the value of the guns, either by the people who sold them to you or the people who purchased them from you. regardless, the value of the gun stayed the same despite someone willing to sell for far less and/or buy for far more then what the gun was truly worth.
> 
> ...


Give me a break DUDE. There ARE limited and in demand fireams that increase in value through recognition, quality i.e. condition, or significance. If you read your own definitions, you've describe what I've said. You make it sound as if anyone that makes a profit on the sale of a firearm is a con man. Just because you're not knowledgeable about firearms, don't put those who are down. When Clinton enacted the assult weapons ban, prices skyrocketed on dozens of guns. High capacity mags went from $20.00 ea to $100.00. ea. Just look at the run for the White House and look at both canidates records. Out of respect to the OP, we should discuss this issue further through p.m's.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Guns aren't a great investment. Since the price depends on peoples views. Might be great when they come out and a piece of you know what after people have used them a while. Id prefer the nations standard as Gold never does any thing but go up. so odds are it will always be worth what you paid or more. Lots more.
If you could read the future a few box of kellogg's corn flakes brought thousands.But again some one was looking for it. Do you know any body who doesn't want gold. I know a lot that dont allow or want near a gun.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Why do people keep saying gold never looses value. Please do a little research before giving advice. In 1980 gold hit an all time high of 850. By 1981 it had dropped to 391.25. All through the 80's it stayed low. So everyone who invested in gold pretty much got screwed. In 2011 gold hit 1895. Last Friday it closed out at 1622.50. From last year to this year it's been heading down.
http://www.kitco.com/charts/historicalgold.html?sitetype=fullsite
I checked multiple sites to get my info and they all seemed to have about the same info. Kitco was the easiest to use. I'm sure if anyone thinks my info is incorrect they will post their info and sources. Let's also keep In mind the value of the american dollar in 1980 compared to now. That drop from 850 to under 300 in 1982 was terrible.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> 1 thing the "doomsdayers " DON`t think about is just how practical IS owning gold? Say society fails, and you have a bar of gold. OK, you go to buy food, or clean water. How are you gonna make "change"? And by the way, what`s a gold bar WEIGH ? Like 42 POUNDS...DUH ! I`ll take a limitless source of clean drinking water anyday...


The doomsayers are saying that the U.S. will be going back to the gold standard when the Federal Reserve goes bankrupt... if this happens gold will triple or more in value.
History has a way of repeating itself and we are headed for this to happen.
Don't kid yourself- these "elite" groups want CONTROL and the first way is to force the globe into one monetary system.
Talk to your CEO or CFO's of your companies...see what their doing with their extra expendable cash....they are buying gold & silver. That's what mine are doing and they are not even the doomsday type.

Historically Silver is worth about 1/15 what gold is worth- but the difference is Silver is commercially used much more in for instance: cell phones...Alot of people think that silver will shoot up to match the historical worth...right now that would be about $270 per ounce. That would be a nice increase for me!
The one thing to keep in mind is that this kind of investment is LONG-term investment.
The other thing that my CEO & CFO have told me- is to simply diversify your portfolio. Good luck.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I have some "precious metals" investments but heavier on firearms and tools....SHTF, I can build, fix and eat.

Gold "worth" is relative to inflation/economy......and squirrel is still meat on the table.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well when people talk investments they usually mean long term. And as you said it gets better all the time. There is no investments that dont go up and down including stocks. The trick of any investment is buying low and selling high. But this younger generation does expect to be come wealthy over night. The only way i know to do it is buy a winning lottery ticket. Any other way is just dreams. Lol!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

viper1 said:


> well when people talk investments they usually mean long term. And as you said it gets better all the time. There is no investments that dont go up and down including stocks. The trick of any investment is buying low and selling high. But this younger generation does expect to be come wealthy over night. The only way i know to do it is buy a winning lottery ticket. Any other way is just dreams. Lol!


^^^^^^^^^^+1^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't put all your eggs in one basket!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

As a simple way to look at it, Guns are more fun! If you have a daughter, would you rather greet their new boyfriend in your gold room or gun room? If someone breaks into your house would you rather throw a hunk of gold or shoot them? Would you rather go hunting or stare at your shiny brick?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> Give me a break DUDE. There ARE limited and in demand fireams that increase in value through recognition, quality i.e. condition, or significance. If you read your own definitions, you've describe what I've said. You make it sound as if anyone that makes a profit on the sale of a firearm is a con man. Just because you're not knowledgeable about firearms, don't put those who are down. When Clinton enacted the assult weapons ban, prices skyrocketed on dozens of guns. High capacity mags went from $20.00 ea to $100.00. ea. Just look at the run for the White House and look at both canidates records. Out of respect to the OP, we should discuss this issue further through p.m's.


where did i ever put people down who are knowledgeable about guns?


you said that guns were a good investment because youve bought some guns and flipped them within days and made a good profit, THAT IS NOT APPRECIATION! its not that difficult to understand. the value of your guns did not increase. again! i agree that guns can appreciate, clearly, however, just because you bought something for 50$ and a week later sold it for $100 does not mean it appreciated...


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

LOTP>>>p.m. sent<<<


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

HookUpFishOn said:


> As a simple way to look at it, Guns are more fun! If you have a daughter, would you rather greet their new boyfriend in your gold room or gun room? If someone breaks into your house would you rather throw a hunk of gold or shoot them? Would you rather go hunting or stare at your shiny brick?


I would assume that you do not "play" with a gun you truly bought as a long term investment. You would want it to remain in the highest quality possible. Maybe shoot it once or twice, but it wouldn't be the gun you turn to for home defense. So... the fun argument should be thrown out. I don't invest for fun, rather financial gain/ security.

Also... just because I own gold, doesn't mean I don't have any firearms. If someone breaks into my house, lead will be flying - not gold.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

just having a little fun, marley. I can't honestly say I've ever invested in gold or guns. I got guns I use, that's about it. Trying to lighten the situation.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

It all depends at what price you are able to buy the guns or gold at and how long you plan on holding them before cashing them in for a profit. I know a lot of people that buy guns regularly that pay too much for them and then wonder why they can't sell them at a profit in 5 years or so. Obviously, they paid too much for them and/or tried to sell them too quickly. If, however, you shop around and stay up on the current prices of the guns you are looking at you will be ready to jump on deal when it comes along and make a good investment and . . . . over time a good return. As for gold, in my opinion, that would have been a good investment 5 years ago. Given where gold is now I don't believe the price will go up enough to make an investment in it (at current prices) worthwhile. Given the commission you have to pay on it when you buy it (or fees or whatever you want to call it), the price would have to go up substantially before you would even see a return. Then, in many cases, you have to pay another commission (fees or whatever you want to call it) to sell the gold. Add those fees together to see how much gold would have to go up to just come out even. I could be wrong, of course, seeing as I am not able to predict the future but in my opinion I would watch for deals on guns and buy them and plan on holding on to them for 10+ years before selling them for profit.


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

hookupfishon said:


> just having a little fun, marley. Trying to lighten the situation.


10 - 4....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Sluggo said:


> It all depends at what price you are able to buy the guns or gold at and how long you plan on holding them before cashing them in for a profit. *I know a lot of people that buy guns regularly that pay too much for them and then wonder why they can't sell them at a profit in 5 years or so. Obviously, they paid too much for them and/or tried to sell them too quickly. If, however, you shop around and stay up on the current prices of the guns you are looking at you will be ready to jump on deal when it comes along and make a good investment and . . . . over time a good return*. As for gold, in my opinion, that would have been a good investment 5 years ago. Given where gold is now I don't believe the price will go up enough to make an investment in it (at current prices) worthwhile. Given the commission you have to pay on it when you buy it (or fees or whatever you want to call it), the price would have to go up substantially before you would even see a return. Then, in many cases, you have to pay another commission (fees or whatever you want to call it) to sell the gold. Add those fees together to see how much gold would have to go up to just come out even. I could be wrong, of course, seeing as I am not able to predict the future but in my opinion I would watch for deals on guns and buy them and plan on holding on to them for 10+ years before selling them for profit.


Those are suckers.... and thats appreciation. textbook....


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

due to some recent pms calling me a liar, bi-polar, and stupid i give a list of examples of "appreciation" according to an ultra genius who clearly knows his stuff......


"i just bought a 1986 ford escort for $500 at the auto auction and a week later i sold it to my neighbor for $1000. can you imagine, a ford escort appreciating that fast?, never seen gold perform like that!"

"i went to a baseball card show, bought a bob gibson rookie card for $250, a few hours later another dealer offered me $350 for it, never seen gold perform like that!"

"im a manager at a krogers store, we bought grade A steaks for $3 per pound, now were going to sell them for $6 per pound, who would have thought that food appreciates over night? never seen gold perform like that!"

"i bought some used tires from a buddy of mine for $50, put them up on ebay and sold them for $200, damn, those things appreciated quick, never seen gold perform like that!"



anyone else see how stupid this sounds?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Figured I'd stick my ore in the water. 

Lordofthepunks, hopefully you don't think I'm insulting you, but none of those examples are appreciation. They can be considered smart trading or recognizing the value when others don't. However, when dealing with trading things of monetary value, appreciation only has one definition(Example 5 on the previous definition). For instance, if you buy tires at $50 that are actually worth $200, that is not appreciation. They did not increase in value. They were always worth the higher price. You just found a good deal and made money off of it. Again, smart trading, but not appreciation. I think your genius may have misinterpreted the meaning. Not to say he isn't intelligent, I have a very high IQ, but could never do multiplication tables. Einstein was known to be plain dumb in some situations. Again, I'm really not trying to insult anyone. Just trying to clear things up. Based on prior posts you may be listing these as false examples. If so, I totally agree with you.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

HookUpFishOn said:


> Figured I'd stick my ore in the water.
> 
> Lordofthepunks, hopefully you don't think I'm insulting you, but none of those examples are appreciation. They can be considered smart trading or recognizing the value when others don't. However, when dealing with trading things of monetary value, appreciation only has one definition(Example 5 on the previous definition). For instance, if you buy tires at $50 that are actually worth $200, that is not appreciation. They did not increase in value. They were always worth the higher price. You just found a good deal and made money off of it. Again, smart trading, but not appreciation. I think your genius may have misinterpreted the meaning. Not to say he isn't intelligent, I have a very high IQ, but could never do multiplication tables. Einstein was known to be plain dumb in some situations. Again, I'm really not trying to insult anyone. Just trying to clear things up. Based on prior posts you may be listing these as false examples. If so, I totally agree with you.


whaaaatttt???? no way! according to a poster below, who clearly is an investment super hero, martial arts expert and retired at 48, these are perfect examples of items appreciating.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

HookUpFishOn said:


> Figured I'd stick my ore in the water.
> 
> Lordofthepunks, hopefully you don't think I'm insulting you, but none of those examples are appreciation. They can be considered smart trading or recognizing the value when others don't. However, when dealing with trading things of monetary value, appreciation only has one definition(Example 5 on the previous definition). For instance, if you buy tires at $50 that are actually worth $200, that is not appreciation. They did not increase in value. They were always worth the higher price. You just found a good deal and made money off of it. Again, smart trading, but not appreciation. I think your genius may have misinterpreted the meaning. Not to say he isn't intelligent, I have a very high IQ, but could never do multiplication tables. Einstein was known to be plain dumb in some situations. Again, I'm really not trying to insult anyone. Just trying to clear things up. Based on prior posts you may be listing these as false examples. If so, I totally agree with you.


be careful though. pointing out this simple mistake will get you a p.m. calling you a liar, bi-polar, stupid, poor, wifeless and a few others while at the same time threatening you with martial arts from a guy who says he is 60lbs heavier then me and 5 inches taller. oh and a bet of 500k that his net value is worth more then myself, like we are 8 years old or something....

gotta love the interwebs.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

seethe303 said:


> Invest in guns made of gold! You can't lose!


I think this is the best suggestion yet 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just can't take you guys anywhere anymore


----------

